# Daytime Running Lights



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate that my lights are on all the time...has anyone done anything to make them be off all the way.

I know that you can make only some of the lights be on but I want them all off.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Open the fuse box above the battery in the engine compartment, and pull the relay. The picture shows it. The one being pointed to is the slot where it was before it was removed.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Open the fuse box above the battery in the engine compartment, and pull the relay. The picture shows it. The one being pointed to is the slot where it was before it was removed.



I won't be able to turn on the lights at all then...right?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

cmack111 said:


> I won't be able to turn on the lights at all then...right?


The regular lights will still work

The headlamps work by grounding the circuit when the relay is closed. Otherwise they are an open circuit. The DRLs ground the circuit but first there is a resistor that the grounded line passes thru. This drops the voltage over the light and causes the DRL to be not as bright as the regular headlamp. A second ground (also thru a relay) with no resistor is for the "regular" headlamps.

If you remove the DRL lamp basically the circuit is open to ground when the lights are off, then grounded (not thru a resistor) when the lights come on.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not wanting to start a debate but just as a curiosity, what is the benefit of eliminating something is essentially a safety feature? Do a lot of people do this?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've done it, on both cars. I'm just not a fan of having a bulb burn out during the day, then finding out at night/have a cop let me know about it. Not worth the headache, IMO.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It doesn't really bother me. There are quite a few people I know that feel this way also. They just don't like the look of it. I personally think it's a great idea for safety and doesn't look bad at all. Lately I have been driving around with my HIDs on. I seem to absolutely love that look, but that's a habit I need to break


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What I don't get about DRLs (and I understand the safety argument) is that they only turn on the headlights and not the tail lights, which, in the fog, are pretty important, and I don't see too many people actually turning their lights on. Kinda adds a false sense of security if you ask me. But I say that about seat belts too...


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

HP11 said:


> I'm not wanting to start a debate but just as a curiosity, what is the benefit of eliminating something is essentially a safety feature? Do a lot of people do this?


I've replace my OEM headlight bulbs with an HID system. The lower voltage of the DRL's mess with the start up ballasts of the HID's causing them to burn out quicker and/or ruin the ballast. Simple fix: pull the relay.

Safety feature, really? Send me an independant study on their effectiveness. Motorcycles, sure but if you can't see my bright orange, nearly two ton car coming at you are lower voltage powered lights really going to help? Debate started


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

BRZN said:


> I've replace my OEM headlight bulbs with an HID system. The lower voltage of the DRL's mess with the start up ballasts of the HID's causing them to burn out quicker and/or ruin the ballast. Simple fix: pull the relay.
> 
> Safety feature, really? Send me an independant study on their effectiveness. Motorcycles, sure but if you can't see my bright orange, nearly two ton car coming at you are lower voltage powered lights really going to help? Debate started


Fair enough. I'm only calling it a 'safety feature' because GM does. Like I said, just a curiousity.......


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Due to having HID's I switched my DRL's to the Fogs.

I have them because I like the look of DRL's. I've never had a car that didn't have them.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I've put 35 watt 3000k HID's in my Fogs too: old school yellow fogs. Oh, and they cut through fog really well FTW!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If my car didn't have it I'd turn on my lights manually. On a city street they probably don't do much but in areas with trees and coming out of shady areas it is much easier to see a car with lights and then you're traveling at a much quicker speed too.


----------

